# Longines Conquest



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

View Advert


*Longines Conquest*

Hi, I thought I would enquire on here on the off chance that someone might have one for sale. Not bothered whether it has a black or blue face.




*Advertiser*

mrzee



*Date*

09/01/18



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

